# weitere PIEP Diskussion



## jutta meuer (17 Juni 2013)

Ich will  bei Euch gar  keine Daten veröffentlichen ....  mir würde es reichen wenn die geschädigten User über Fakebook das Konto schicken!   Für mich ist es auch erledigt, war ein Versuch und hätte mir die Arbeit erleichtert.


----------



## Anreiner (17 Juni 2013)

Ihr könnt euch alle wieder beruhigen. Die Jutta hat jahrelange Erfahrung mit auf Fakedaten eröffneten Bankkonten und würde hier niemals etwas posten, was euch wirklich Schwierigkeiten bringen könnte. Ihr und Jutta steht auf derselben Seite!

Natürlich ist eure Skepsis verständlich, aber in einem so großen Forum, das sich dem Betrug widmet, hätte ich schon ein wenig mehr Fingerspitzengefühl erwartet. Euer Handeln behindert die Aufklärung und hilft den Betrügern. Insofern wäre doch nichts daran auszusetzen, die Geschädigten dorthin zu schicken, wo ihnen effektiver geholfen werden kann, oder? Ihr würdet damit ein gutes Werk tun. Wie schauts aus?


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2013)

Man muss (oder müsste) unterscheiden zwischen Fakedaten ("Hans Keinerheisstso, Rosenweg 1422 in Büttelsbuttingen") und *gestohlenen Daten* - da dies nicht möglich ist, kann man Klardaten nicht veröffentlichen, da nicht auszuschließen ist, dass es Unbeteiligte trifft (*und dies ist EIN Grund unter anderen)*.
Dass dann jemand, der nach diesen Klardaten googlet, hier nicht landet, das muss man akzeptieren. Trotzdem macht dieses Forum Sinn und es gab noch immer Wege, Informationen so zu streuen, dass die Leute hier gelandet sind... Seit über 10 Jahren.


----------



## BenTigger (17 Juni 2013)

Hier könnt ihr Euch weiter mit den PIEP Vorschriften beschäftigen.
Es hat keiner was dagegen, wenn ihr reingefallenen Usern empfiehlt, woanders auch mal zu lesen.
Trotzdem werden hier keine Personendaten veröffentlicht. das ist nun mal unsere NUB

_  Beiträge verschoben. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. * BT/MOD*_


----------



## Anreiner (17 Juni 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Hier könnt ihr Euch weiter mit den PIEP Vorschriften beschäftigen.
> Es hat keiner was dagegen, wenn ihr reingefallenen Usern empfiehlt, woanders auch mal zu lesen.
> Trotzdem werden hier keine Personendaten veröffentlicht. das ist nun mal unsere NUB


Mein Posting bezog sich gar nicht primär auf das PIEP. Mir ging es darum, wie Geschädigte trotz eurer Nutzungsbestimmungen, die ich respektiere (allerdings nicht für sehr dienlich halte), die nötigen Informationen zukommen lassen kann. Dem hast du ja nun freundlicherweise zugestimmt.

Da es nun wenig Sinn macht die entsprechenden Links hierher zu setzen, da es kein Geschädigter liest, werde ich es in den originalen Thread schreiben.


----------



## BenTigger (17 Juni 2013)

Lieber Anreiner, ob du unsere NUB für dienlich hälst oder nicht, ist irrelevant. Sie haben sich dahingehend bewährt, das dieses Forum noch immer existiert.
Glaube mir, wir sind schon oft vor Gericht gezerrt worden und so mancher Anwalt wollte das Forum dicht machen.
Dank der NUB und unserer konsequenten Beachtung derselben, hat sich jedes Gericht bisher für uns ausgesprochen. Das wollen wir auch so beibehalten!

Und wie gesagt, es steht jedem frei, sein eigenes Forum zu gründen.
Dort kann er dann alle Informationen hinterlegen, die er für dienlich hält.
( Bis dann ein Anwalt anzeigt, was dienlich ist oder nicht  )


----------



## Anreiner (17 Juni 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Lieber Anreiner, ob du unsere NUB für dienlich hälst oder nicht, ist irrelevant.


Du wirst mir meine Meinung gestatten. Ich halte deine Meinung ja auch nicht für irrelevant. Das ist doch ein Meinungsforum hier?



BenTigger schrieb:


> Glaube mir, wir sind schon oft vor Gericht gezerrt worden und so mancher Anwalt wollte das Forum dicht machen.


Ich glaube dir, dass ihr vor Gericht gezerrt worden seid. Ich glaube dir aber nicht, dass ein Anwalt ernsthaft versucht hat, gerichtlich euer Forum zu verbieten (mit welcher Rechtsnorm auch?). Allenfalls kann er versuchen, vermeintliche Rechtsverletzungen entfernen zu lassen. Also lassen wir die Kirche im Dorf.

Danke jedenfalls für die sonstige Zusammenarbeit.


----------



## Hippo (17 Juni 2013)

Anreiner schrieb:


> ... Ich glaube dir aber nicht, dass ein Anwalt ernsthaft versucht hat, gerichtlich euer Forum zu verbieten (mit welcher Rechtsnorm auch?)...


Tigger sprach von "dicht machen". Das impliziert nicht mit welcher Methode.
Man kann ein Forum (wie schon häufiger geschehen) einfach totklagen bis der Betreiber aufgibt weil er sich das nicht mehr leisten kann.
Wenn Du zwei oder drei solcher Klagen verlierst bist Du pleite und das Forum dicht. Und genau DAS ist aufgrund unserer restriktiven Haltung in den letzten 10 Jahren keinem Anwalt gelungen.


----------



## Anreiner (20 Juni 2013)

Jetzt mal dumm nachgefragt: Was unterscheidet die Namensnennung inkl. Wohnort in Post #250 von allen anderen editierten Daten? Und bitte erzählt mir nicht, ihr hättet es übersehen, schließlich hat Tigger auf das Post direkt geantwortet.

Das hat leider nicht den Anschein einer rigiden, aber konsequenten Moderation, sondern eher von Willkür.


----------



## BenTigger (20 Juni 2013)

Oh, danke für den Hinweis.

Auch ich bin nur ein Mensch und habe den Namen nicht als solchen wahrgenommen. Nur der Vorname war Groß geschrieben und der Rest klein.
Da flutscht das schon mal durch. Habs aber schon dank deines Hinweises bearbeitet.

Und nochmal, das ist keine Willkür und wir geben keinen Freibrief für Adress und Bankendatensammelthreads.

Aber auch wir können schnell mal was übersehen, da wir nicht jeden Beitrag Wort für Wort analysieren.
Wir Moderatoren prüfen *nicht *jeden Beitrag sondern reagieren nur, wenn es total auffällig ist oder etwas gefordert wird, was gegen unsere NUB läuft.

Und *JA* ich erfasse bei vielen Beiträgen nur den allgemeinen Sinn dahinter und bei deinem Beispiel wars eben:
"Wieder so ein leichtgläubiger, der Fremden Geld hinterherwirft. Warum begegnen die nie mir?"

Und warum analysieren wir die Postings nicht Wort für Wort?
Hey, wir machen das in unserer Freizeit und nur nebenbei.
Wir sind nicht die STASI die ein jeden kontrollieren will und kann.
Jeder User bestätigt mit seinem Beitrag, dass er die NUB beachtet.
Also nicht Willkür sondern Vertrauen in die User, dass sie dem Forum nicht Schaden wollen.

Da danken wir auch gerne solchen Hinweisen anderer aufmerksamer User.

Wie schon meine Signatur sagt: Niemand ist perfekt, auch ich nicht.


----------



## Devilfrank (21 Juni 2013)

Ich werde mal bei der NSA anrufen und eine Lizenz von PRISM bestellen. Das macht dann vieles leichter. Mann, Mann, Mann...


----------



## Anreiner (21 Juni 2013)

@Tigger

Nun gut, ich hatte schon die Befürchtung, man würde hier dann editieren, wenn die Nase nicht passt. Dem ist aber offensichtlich nicht so.

Auf der anderen Seite beobachte ich seit vielen Jahre in den deutschen Foren, gerade in den großen, ein extrem zunehmendes Maß an Selbstzensur. Der Betreiber haftet als Störer er, wenn er von einer Rechtsverletzung Kenntnis erlangt. Anstatt dies abzuwarten, wird aber im vorauseilendem Gehorsam zensiert. Das ist eine besorgniserregende Entwicklung, die die Meinungsfreiheit elementar untergräbt. Schade, dass sich Computerbetrug an dieser Entwicklung beteiligt, anstatt Flagge zu zeigen.

Eine Editierung bei Kenntnis würde allerdings einen leicht erhöhten Prüfaufwand bedeutet. Oder auch nicht. Man könnte bei Beschwerden dann auch ohne Prüfung zensieren, wie jetzt bereits im Vorfeld. Eure Arbeit wäre aber um einiges effektiver, wenn die Geschädigten durch Googeln des gefakten Namens hierher finden würden. Gerade in Bezug auf die von Jutta veröffentlichten Konten dürftet ihr aber kaum in Verlegenheit kommen, etwas löschen zu müssen.

Nun gut, es ist eure Entscheidung, aber ein Forum, dass sich den Verbraucherschutz auf die Fahne schreibt, sollte sich nicht über das wirklich unausweichliche Maß an der Untergrabung der Meinungsfreiheit beteiligen.


----------



## jupp11 (21 Juni 2013)

Wie wäre es, wenn du selbst ein solches nicht an "voreilendem Gehorsam" leidenden Forum gründest/betreibst  und  dann die  von  dir geforderte Flagge und Mum zeigst?
Von anderen Courage fordern ist schlicht, selbst ist der Mann...


----------



## BenTigger (21 Juni 2013)

> Auf der anderen Seite beobachte ich seit vielen Jahre in den deutschen Foren, gerade in den großen, ein extrem zunehmendes Maß an Selbstzensur. Der Betreiber haftet als Störer er, wenn er von einer Rechtsverletzung Kenntnis erlangt. Anstatt dies abzuwarten, wird aber im vorauseilendem Gehorsam zensiert.


 
@Anreiner

Du glaubst es vielleicht nicht, aber uns erreichen jeden Monat diverse Anschreiben von Firmen oder Anwälten, die meinen wir würden hier irgendwas unlegal veröffentlichen und hätten das sofort zu löschen.
Auch sind oftmals gleich Abmahnungen mit enthalten.
Bisher konnte alles ohne eine Abmahnanerkennung oder sonstige kostenpflichtige Aktion abgewehrt werden, das aber sehr Arbeitsintensiv ist.
Wie gesagt, hinterlege bei uns eine Bürgschaft über eine 6 bis 7 stellige Summe und deine Ladungsfähige Anschrift und wir können alles ungefiltert stehen lassen .
Aber bisher hat sich noch kein so solventer Spender gefunden.
Daher bleigt uns nichts übrig, als erkannte Gefahren auch schon im Vorfeld zu eliminieren.
Und glaube mir, unsere Admins beantworten diverse schreiben mit eben der Aussage, das die beanstandeten Passagen bereits durch Gerichte als Meinungsfreie Äusserungen bewertet wurden.
Aber jedes Schreiben ist viel Arbeit in der Freizeit.
Verzeih uns also bitte, das wir möglichst versuchen, den Umfang dieser schreiben klein zu halten.
Unzählige Firmen regen sich schon auf, selbst wenn sie in unserem Forum positiv beschrieben werden, weil sie unter Google mit dem Begriff "Computerbetrug" zu finden sind.
Auch das ist schon 2x vor Gericht gegangen.
Aber damit haben sie sich abzufinden, sagt das Gericht, solange keine Schmähkritik bei uns zu finden ist.
Du verstehst nun, warum wir so penibel sind?

Und die einzelnen Privatmenschen, die nicht mal eben einen Anwalt beauftragen können, stehen bei uns noch höher in der Schutzwertung.
Da wir nie sicher feststellen können, ist der Name ein Fake oder ein Identitätsdiebstahl, gehen wir immer von einem unschuldigem Opfer aus und schützen es, indem wir die Namen nicht zulassen.


----------



## Anreiner (22 Juni 2013)

Selbstverständlich glaube ich dir, dass ihr monatlich in nicht unerheblichen Mengen Löschaufforderungen bekommt. Alles andere wäre nicht glaubhaft gewesen. Davon kann man 80% gleich in die Tonne werfen und 15% sind nach Prüfung unberechtigt. Nicht bereits im Vorfeld zu editieren und zu warten, bis man Kenntnis von einer angeblichen Rechtsverletzung bekommt, erhöht natürlich den Arbeitsaufwand. Sonst nichts, wie euch eure kooperierenden Anwälte sicherlich nicht vorenthalten haben.

Und wie ich bereits schrieb, habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass vor allem die großen Foren es nicht mehr nötig haben, Vorreiter in Sachen Meinungsfreiheit zu sein. Insofern passt Computerbetrug in dieses Bild. Es sind häufig Blogger und engagierte Einzelgruppierungen, die sich das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerungen in Deutschland nicht nehmen lassen. Ich bin sehr wohl vertraut mit den rechtlichen Fallstricken in diesem Sektor, wer aber bereits im Vorfeld Zensur betreibt, der muss sich den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, die Meinungsfreiheit aktiv zu beschneiden. Das ist meiner Ansicht nach für ein Verbraucherschutzforum höchst fragwürdig.


----------



## Hippo (22 Juni 2013)

Wie Tigger schon schrieb - steh Du für die Kosten grade dann tun wirs. Aber solange wir die Abwehrkosten selber zahlen müssen bleibts wie es ist.
Hiermit EOD und Schlüssel rumgedreht.


----------



## Hippo (22 Juni 2013)

@Anreiner
Wenn ein Moderator ein Thema schließt gilt das auch für Dich.
Die Moderatoren üben hier in Vertretung der Forenleitung das Hausrecht aus.
Und sinnlose Debatten wie die von Dir angezettelte werden eben geschlossen


----------



## BenTigger (22 Juni 2013)

Aehm Hippo, deswegen habe ich es in die Plauderecke verlegt, hier darf man auch ausgibig sinnlos debattieren. Dazu ist die Plauderecke da!
Schlüssel wieder zurückdrehen bitte


----------



## BenTigger (22 Juni 2013)

So, nach heftiger interner Diskussion habe ich den Schlüssel wieder zurückgedreht.
Es wurde übersehen, das es hier ja in der Plauderecke steht und damit ja extra ein Ort geschaffen wurde mit dem
Zitat: Hier können Sie alles diskutieren, das sonst nirgends reinpaßt

Also auch "sinnlose Debatten" ob wir hier vorgreifend "Zensieren" und ob das für ein Verbraucherforum gut ist oder nicht.

Aber man muss auch sehen, was das Thema des Forums ist. Und unser Thema lautet nicht: "Wir sind der schwarze Pranger für Namen und Kontonummern oder Hasstieraden gegen ungeliebte Zeitgenossen"
sondern unser Streben ist, wenn man in der Misere steckt, welche Möglichkeiten gibt es da raus zu kommen oder vorab zu informieren, welche alten und neuen Fallstricke gibt es im Internet.

Auch weil unser Forum von vielen Behörden genutzt und empfohlen wird, sind wir mehr in der Aufmerksamkeit als ein kleiner Blogger.
Auch das ist ein Grund, nicht alles zuzulassen was machbar ist, solange ein unbescholtener damit geschädigt werden könnte.

Lieber Anreiner, wie würdest du es finden, wenn plötzlich dein Name, Adresse und eine Kontonummer hier im Thema erscheint, das in Google ganz oben steht und du dort als Betrüger und Abzocker tituliert wirst.
Dein Chef dich dann zur Sau macht, deine Nachbarn dich schief anschauen und dich meiden usw usw usw.?

Und das nur, weil wir nicht prüfen, ob du das wirklich bist?
Deinen Brief übrigens schmettern wir mit dem Hinweis: "Meinungsfreiheit" ab, da ja alle belegen können, das sie durch dich geschädigt wurden.
Klingt gut gelle?

Es steht dir trotzdem frei, uns vorzuwerfen, wir würden die Meinungsfreiheit vorab beschneiden.
Aber trotzdem handeln wir unserem Thema nach und uns obliegt es, festzulegen, was geschrieben wird und was nicht.


----------



## Bento (22 Juni 2013)

@Anreiner, hast du so ein Blog selbst, wo ich mich mal umsehen könnte?
Aber nicht Fratzenbuch, das nutze ich nicht. Bin deswegen an einem schönen Ort...
http://www.der-postillon.com/2012/03/junger-mann-in-psychiatrie-eingewiesen.html

Gruß Sven


----------



## Zensur (22 Juni 2013)

Wer die Schere schon im Kopf hat, braucht auch nicht mehr nachzudenken.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juni 2013)

Wer die Schere im Kopf hat, hätte immer noch mindestens mehr im Kopf, als einer, der nichts im Kopf hat und anderen - obwohl die Sachlage 23x erklärt wurde - immer noch denselben Quatsch unterstellt.
Was soll der Mist?


----------



## BenTigger (23 Juni 2013)

Tja Aka, er hat nichts im Kopf und auch kein Arsch in der Hose.
Genau wegen solcher Poster müssen wir immer wieder einschreiten, weil sie in ihrer Anonymität glauben dicke Sprüche klopfen zu können, da man ihnen ja nichts an dem Arsch hängen kann.
Aber solche Poster können ruhig mal rumpupsen. Denen ist eh nicht zu helfen, da sie nichts anderes können

Hmmm muss ich jetzt die Schere rausholen wegen zu viel vulgärem Text?
Grübel... Nöö, wenn er sich beleidigt fühlt, kann er ja gegen meine Meinungsfreiheitsäüßerung klagen.


----------



## Anreiner (23 Juni 2013)

@Tigger

Danke, dass du dich für diese Diskussion eingesetzt hast. Ich antworte dir weiter unten.

@Hippo

Wenn du diese Diskussion wirklich als sinnlos einstufst, dann hast du nichts verstanden, denn genau die gleichen Fragen werden sich die Betreiber dieses Forums gestellt haben, als sie die Nutzungsbestimmungen verfasst haben: Welche Bestimmungen sind für ein Verbraucherschutzforum angemessen und notwendig? Welche Auswirkungen haben sie? Was kann man den Usern zumuten?
Aber vielleicht hast du die Diskussion nur als das erkannt, was sie natürlich für euch ist: unbequem. Dann hättest du aber nicht die Souveränität, sich ihr zu stellen. Ich werde sicher nicht fordern, eure Nutzungsbestimmungen umzustoßen, aber sie kritisch zu hinterfragen, dazu sollte ein Moderator schon in der Lage sein.

Was bei dir nun wirklich zutrifft, mag ich nicht beurteilen, dazu kenne ich dich zu wenig. Jedenfalls empfand ich es als ein Frechheit, mein Posting von gestern einfach zu löschen, obwohl es gegen keine Nutzungsbestimmungen verstoßen hat. Wir führen von beiden Seiten eine sachliche und eloquente Diskussion im Plauderforum!

@Tigger

Was ich tun würde, wenn mein Name im Zusammenhang eines Betruges in einem Forum auftaucht? Ich würde mir erst einmal klarmachen, dass ein "Jens Müller" genauso wie ein "Ellmar Pastorius" nicht einzigartig sind in Deutschland, insofern ich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit gar nicht gemeint sein kann und somit auch meine Rechte nicht verletzt werden. Dies dürfte auch bei den bei euch veröffentlichten Namen, die ihr rigoros editiert, die Regel sein, aber zumindest auf die Namen zutreffen, die im Zusammenhang mit betrügerischen Bankkontoeröffnungen stehen, von denen Jutta sprach.

Spannender wird es schon, wenn weitere Daten hinzukommen, die mich eindeutig identifizierbar machen, so dass meine Daten offensichtlich für einen Betrugsversuch missbraucht wurden. Ich würde mich an das Forum wenden und fordern, dass die Angaben soweit editiert werden, dass ich eben nicht mehr eindeutig identifizierbar bin aber dennoch über den nicht einzigartigen Namen Geschädigte weiterhin über Google ins Forum finden. Darüber hinaus würde ich in eurem und meinem Sinne ein deutliche Klarstellung fordern, dass die Person (deren Daten ihr teilweise editieren musstet), nichts mit den Betrügereien zu tun hat. Als verantwortungsvolles und seriöses Forum würdet ihr genau so vorgehen und hättet damit auch eure "Zensur" nachvollziehbar begründet. Ihr würdet damit auch die Gefahr eines Prangers elegant umschiffen.

Ich gebe zu, dass diese Art der Forenführung arbeitsintensiver ist und ein gewisses Maß an Fingerspitzengefühl erfordert. Dazu bedarf es auch einer guten Abstimmung durch das Moderatoren-Team, was angesichts der obigen Posse offensichtlich noch nicht so der Fall zu sein scheint.

@Bento

Du bittest mich darum, dir Blogs oder Foren zu nennen, die ich dir empfehlen kann und die mit der hier diskutierten Problematik anders umgehen? Hier eine unvollständige Auswahl:

http://facto24.de/
http://www.konsumer.info/
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/
http://www.auktionshilfe.info/
http://www.abzocknews.de/
http://antiabzockenet.blogspot.de/
http://wohnungsbetrug.blogspot.de/
http://www.betrugsopferforum.com/


----------



## BenTigger (23 Juni 2013)

Hi Anreiner,

Ich hab mir das auch kurz mal angesehen...

Entweder waren es Berichte wie bei uns Redaktionel aufbereitet, dann auch mit Namen wie bei uns...
oder ein Forum mit folgenden Nutzungsbedingungen:


> *Forenregeln *
> 
> Postet keine Realdaten wie vollständige Namen, Adressen, Tel.-Nummern etc., wenn diese nicht bereits allgemein aus anderen Quellen bekannt sind. Ihr könnt diese Informationen per PN austauschen. Das Foren-Team behält sich das Recht vor, einzuschätzen, ob im Einzelfall eine Veröffentlichung zulässig ist.


 
OK ich habe mir nicht alle Postings angesehen, ob sich an die Forenregel gehalten wird.
Bei uns wird sich eben daran gehalten.....

oder im anderen Forum:


> *Meinungsfreiheit*
> Im Forum herrscht grundsätzliche Meinungsfreiheit. Solange ein Thema in das betreffende Board des Forums passt, wird es weder gelöscht, verschoben oder bearbeitet.
> Sollte eine der übrigen Forums-Regeln durch ein Thema oder einen Beitrag verletzt worden sein, kann diese Regel (Meinungsfreiheit) außer Kraft gesetzt werden. Die Sanktionsmöglichkeiten für eine derartige Verletzung liegen ganz im Ermessen der Moderatoren/Administratoren.
> Die Moderatoren haben das Recht, einen Beitrag eines anderen Benutzers zu bearbeiten oder zu löschen, wenn er dies aufgrund des Inhaltes für angemessen empfindet. Was „angemessen“ ist und was nicht, ist seine Entscheidung.


Soviel dazu zur Meinungsfreiheit.

Erst deklarieren, hier herrscht Meinungsfreiheit und gleich darauf zu verkünden, das die Meinungsfreiheit jederzeit außer Kraft gesetzt werden kann, wenn es der Admin oder Moderator es für angemessen hält.

Der Rest waren Blogger, die für ihre Einträge selbst verantwortlich sind, weil keine Fremden dort posten. Die können natürlich schreiben was sie wollen.

und zu guter letzt:
Antispam mal namentlich genannt, weil wir mit denen eng zusammenarbeiten. Von dort haben wir noch nie Beschwerden bekommen, wir wären zu zensiert.
Liegt es vielleicht an deren Forenregeln?



> *Forenregeln*
> 
> *§ 1 Beiträge*
> 
> ...


 
alles in allem sehr schlechte Beispiele, die uns dazu bewegen könnten, mehr zu erlauben


----------



## BenTigger (23 Juni 2013)

Anreiner schrieb:


> @Tigger
> 
> Danke, dass du dich für diese Diskussion eingesetzt hast. Ich antworte dir weiter unten.


 
War nicht ganz uneigennützig, ich gebs ja zu..



> @Tigger
> 
> Was ich tun würde, wenn mein Name im Zusammenhang eines Betruges in einem Forum auftaucht? Ich würde mir erst einmal klarmachen, dass ein "Jens Müller" genauso wie ein "Ellmar Pastorius" nicht einzigartig sind in Deutschland, insofern ich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit gar nicht gemeint sein kann und somit auch meine Rechte nicht verletzt werden. Dies dürfte auch bei den bei euch veröffentlichten Namen, die ihr rigoros editiert, die Regel sein, aber zumindest auf die Namen zutreffen, die im Zusammenhang mit betrügerischen Bankkontoeröffnungen stehen, von denen Jutta sprach.


 
Hier kann ich auch nur auf unsere Erfahrung verweisen.

Wie hatten hier schon etliche Diskussionen mit Usern, wo denn die Grenze zu ziehen ist. Erlaubst du Namen, weil die ja nicht einzigartig sind, kommt der nächste mit Geburtsdatum ist auch nicht einzigartig.. Stadt auch nicht usw usw usw. irgendwann sind dann aber alle Daten zusammen einzigartig.

Wir sind nicht so rigeros weil wir Angst haben, sondern weil ein jeder kleine Freiheiten anders weit auslegt und das so nicht in den Griff zu bekommen ist.
Argumentation dann immer: Aber der hat das ja auch so geschrieben... Naja Fast aber so ähnlich...

Und glaube mir, in über 11 Jahren Forumsmitarbeit erlebt man einiges...
Irgendwann, ab einer gewissen größe des Forums, bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig, rigeros zu bleiben, wenn man überleben und der Herr im Haus bleiben möchte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juni 2013)

Einige der beispielhaft erwähnten Foren kenne ich sehr gut. Die Wirkung, die deren lockererer Umgang mit Namensveröffentlichungen angeht, kann ich für einige ebenfalls einschätzen. Es gab durchaus Erfolge durch diese Politik. Einige Foren kenne ich nicht und werde sie mir gerne näher ansehen, wenn es thematisch passt.

Aber frag auch mal nach den Betreibern und google mal nach denen und deren Problemen. Dann setze dies mal in Relation zu deren Reichweite... Und dann schau Dir Heikos und Saschas Forum an... Vieles von der Wirkung, die dieses Forum hat, sieht man nicht nach außen - aber glaube mir, dass es diese Wirkung gibt - und dies ganz ohne Namensnennungen 

Es gab vor ein paar Jahren übrigens viel weniger Verbraucherschutzforen als heute und ich erinnere mich an einige sehr gute Projekte, teils zu speziellen Themen (unvergesslich etwa jur-abc oder andere). Dann gab es auch ein hervorragendes Projekt (und gibt es noch), das oft über Google gesperrt war und immer wieder 'mal umziehen musste (raubwirtschaft.i*).

Das Problem war dabei oft, dass die Betreiber schwer erreichbar waren, gerade auch für offizielle Anfragen beispielsweise von Ermittlern oder den Medien. Ein Forum ohne Zensur gab es auch, das war Boocompany. An diesem Beispiel konnte man ebenfalls sehr gut sehen, was passieren kann: Entstanden als gute Idee, aber ohne den "gesunden Unterbau" von Foren wie Antispam oder Computerbetrug (damit meine ich: Die "Integrität" des Forums, die "interne Kontrolle", die "Forentendenz" oder was auch immer - eben die Tatsache, dass ein Forum nach innen gesichert ist und diesen Status über mehr als ein Jahrzehnt halten kann. *Das gab und gibt es nur hier* und - mit klitzekleinen (temporären?) Abstrichen bei antispam).

Ergebnis fehlender interner Kontrolle: Anfälligkeit für Maulwürfe. Ohne Details zu nennen: Für viele wurde das Forum Boocompany ein persönliches Fiasko und es wäre für einige gesünder und besser gewesen, wenn es das Forum nie gegeben hätte.

Abzocknews ist ein interessantes Projekt, vom journalistischen Niveau her sehr gut. Es gibt ein paar Probleme bei der Nutzung (für mich zumindest) (wegen der ganzen SEO-Optimierung und tausenden tags ist es für mich oft schwer, die Nadel im Heuhaufen zu finden). AF macht da eine klasse Arbeit und investiert viel Zeit auch in die Abwehr von Löschungsgesuchen. Woher er die Zeit dazu nimmt, ist mir schleierhaft 
AF ist in vielen Dingen unbelasteter als einige "alte Hasen" und er wagte von Anfang an viel, auch Dinge, die zuvor in dieser Form nicht gewagt wurden. Ich habe größten Respekt vor seiner Arbeit. Für mich ist das Forum von AF (bzw. die Seite) eine der spannendsten "neuen" Verbraucherschutzseiten, insbesondere wegen der gegebenen "Kompatibilität" des Betreibers mit den Medien (und Behörden?).

Ich kann Dir gerne auch erzählen, dass ich mir nächtelange Dispute mit den Betreibern hier geliefert habe über das Thema Namensnennung, über Jahre hinweg. Auch mir wurde immer wieder geraten, eine eigene Seite aufzuziehen. Hätte ich das damals in meiner wilden Zeit gemacht, hätte ich heute Probleme, die ich mir gar nicht ausmalen will...

Heiko und Sascha und das ganze Team hier machen eine verdammt wichtige Arbeit und machen sie seit über einem Jahrzehnt. Es gibt kein deutsches Forum, das da auch nur annähernd hinkommt. Dass hier in CB eine strikte Linie gefahren wird, halte ich heute für völlig richtig. Dass es woanders lockerer zugeht, ist ebenfalls unbestritten - die Kunst ist es, aus der vorhandenen Situation das Beste zu machen. Insofern ist das ganze Geschreibsel hier und diese Diskussion Zeitverschwenung und daher ineffektiv. Es gibt wichtigere Dinge. Wende Dich diesen zu und Du bist mein Freund


----------



## Anreiner (23 Juni 2013)

@Tigger

In den Blogs sind zum großen Teil Kommentare durch Leser möglich, insofern hat ihre Nennung in dem Zusammenhang schon seine Berechtigung.

Ich habe nicht die Nutzungsbestimmungen aller Foren studiert, gebe ich zu. Aus jahrelanger Erfahrung weiß ich, dass dort mit der Problematik teilweise anders umgegangen wird. Man versucht zu differenzieren. Legt bitte nicht jedes meiner Beispiele auf die Goldwaage. Sie sollten nur als Auswahl dienen für Verbraucherschutzseiten, die mir bisher nicht negativ mit übermäßiger "Zensur" begegnet sind. Über ihre Qualität soll diese Liste nichts aussagen und darüber möchte ich mich auch nicht streiten.

Ich denke auch nicht, dass ich meinen Argumenten noch Wesentliches hinzufügen kann. Ich habe deinen Standpunkt nun gut nachvollziehen können. Offensichtlich stellt ihr den totalen Schutz von persönlichen Daten über eine effektive Hilfe bei Betrugsfällen. (Wenn ich hier von Betrug schreibe, dann meine ich das auch im engen juristischen Sinne.) Damit kann ich CB nun besser einschätzen und weiß wie es tickt.

@Aka-Aka

Danke für deine ausführliche Stellungnahme. Sei mir bitte nicht böse, wenn ich darauf nicht so intensiv eingehe. Ich gehe da mit deinen Ausführungen weitgehend konform. Ich wollte CB nur ein wenig auf den Zahn fühlen, um zu schauen, wie man hier mit sachlichen Kritik umgeht. Denn das ist in der Tat für die Seriosität eines Forums weitaus wichtiger als der Umgang mit Klarnamen. Wenn man die eigene Linie gut nach Außen kommunizieren kann, ist schon einiges gewonnen. Tigger hat mich in diesem Zusammenhang durchaus überzeugt, andere, die der der Ordnung der Paarhufer angehören, ziehen den Finger am Lösch- oder Schließ-Button einer sachlichen Auseinandersetzung vor. Das ist bedauerlich. 

Sollte mir nichts mehr einfallen, dann bedanke ich mich bereits an dieser Stelle bei euch für die Diskussion und werde mich, wie es aka-aka vorschlägt, wieder anderen Dingen zuwenden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juni 2013)

Anreiner schrieb:


> andere, die der der Ordnung der Paarhufer angehören, ziehen den Finger am Lösch- oder Schließ-Button einer sachlichen Auseinandersetzung vor. Das ist bedauerlich.


Das *wäre* bedauerlich, wenn es (insgesamt) so *wäre. *


Anreiner schrieb:


> und werde mich, wie es aka-aka vorschlägt, wieder anderen Dingen zuwenden.


so ist's recht


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juni 2013)

@Anreiner
@Jutta

Anreiner, Du scheinst die Arbeit von Jutta zu kennen. Hab gegoogelt, klingt interessant, werde mich da mal umsehen. Kontakt kriege ich irgendwie hin


----------



## BenTigger (23 Juni 2013)

Auch ich kann nur noch folgendes bestätigen:
Ja wir halten den Datenschutz sehr hoch.
Wir sind nicht Facebook und andere bekommen persönliche Daten (sofern bzw. soweit vorhanden) nur mit einer richterlichen Anordnung von uns.
Und wenn du dich angemeldet hättest, wäre dir aufgefallen, das wir bei einer Anmeldung außer Username, Passwort und eine gültige Mailadresse keine weiteren persönlichen Daten verlangen.
Also auch da halten wir Datenschutz hoch und noch mehr dann im öffentlichen Bereich .
Auch das ist ein Grund, warum wir penibel sein müssen, da wir den Fehdehandschuh nicht weiterreichen können 
Das wars dann auch von meiner Seite zum Thema und ich wende mich nun wieder meinem Geldgeber zu.

Sprich: der hält Datenschutz nicht so hoch und gibt meine Tel.Nr. immer an die Kunden weiter.
Naja, das ist halt das Los eines Servicetechnikers, dessen Kunden auch kein Wochenende kennen, da sie nicht dem deutschen Arbeitsrecht unterliegen


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Juni 2013)

Anreiner schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich glaube ich dir, dass ihr monatlich in nicht unerheblichen Mengen Löschaufforderungen bekommt. Alles andere wäre nicht glaubhaft gewesen. Davon kann man 80% gleich in die Tonne werfen und 15% sind nach Prüfung unberechtigt. ........
> 
> ...... Ich bin sehr wohl vertraut mit den rechtlichen Fallstricken in diesem Sektor, wer aber bereits im Vorfeld Zensur betreibt, der muss sich den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, die Meinungsfreiheit aktiv zu beschneiden. Das ist meiner Ansicht nach für ein Verbraucherschutzforum höchst fragwürdig.


 

Ich glaube nicht, dass Du mit den rechtlichen Fallstricken wirklich vertraut bist.
Denn in presserechtlichen Auseinandersetzungen gibt es die einstweilige Verfügung, die oft ohne mündliche Verhandlung erlassen wird. Zwei Gerichte sind für ihre Rechtsprechung gerade in diesen Verfahren gefürchtet: Landgericht Hamburg und Landgericht Berlin.
Ganz gleich, ob Du am Ende im mündlichen Verfahren oder in der höheren Instanz gewinnst, Du musst für den nächsten Schritt in Vorkasse treten. Das Risiko, dass am Ende beim unterlegenen Gegner nichts mehr zu holen ist, droht immer.

Auch der Vorwurf, die Meinungsfreiheit zu beschränlen, trifft den falschen. Das Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit richtet sich immer an den Staat nicht aber gegen private Betreiber eines Forums. Erst wenn dieser durch staatliche Gerichte in seiner Meinungsfreiheit durch Urteil oder einstweilige Verfügung beschränkt wird, kann er sich auf sein Grundrecht berufen.

Das bedeutet aber auch, dass jede eingehende Beschwerde sorgfältig geprüft werden muss. Also auch die 80 Prozent, von denen Du meinst, sie könnte gleich in die Tonne getreten werden. Dazu kommen die weiteren 15 Prozent, auch wenn sie unberechtigt sind. Du musst reagieren und darlegen, dass eine Löschungs- bzw, ein Änderungsanspruch nicht besteht. Weiter darfst Du nicht vergessen, die Gegensiete aufzufordern im Rahmen der prozessualen Wahrheitspflicht, den gewechselten Schriftverkehr, bei einem Antrag auf einstweilige Verfügung, dem Gericht vorzulegen, damit dieses dann auf der Grundlage beider Parteivorträge entscheidet und nicht nur auf dem einseitigen dessen, der sich eines Anspruchs berühmt.

Alles ist sehr mühselig und alle Moderatoren hier haben eigentlich einen anderen Job.

Das Abwehren von unberechtigen Ansprüchen kostet also nicht nur Geld sondern auch viel Arbeit.
Aus diesem Grund ist die Idee, dass Du als presserechtlich Verantwortlicher selbst publizierst, gar nicht so schlecht. Wenn Du dann die von uns schon gemachten Erfahrungen auch gesammelt hast, können wir gerne wieder darüber diskutieren, ob wie hier zu vorsichtig sind oder nicht.

Bitte schicke also nicht andere in das Feuer, in das Du bisher nicht bereits bist, zu gehen.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juni 2013)

Ich selbst arbeite mit anderen zusammen federführend in einem anderen großen Verbraucherschutzforum, betreut durch einen Verein. Ich selbst bin zwar kein Jurist, glaube aber einigermassen zu wissen, wovon ich spreche, da auch unser Verein (neben dem Forenbetreiber hier bei computerbetrug.de) schon einige Male vor Gericht stand. Schon lange haben wir keinen Prozess mehr verloren, sondern im Gegenteil auch einige negative Feststellungsklagen gewonnen. Aber das alles nur, weil wir sehr genau wissen, was wir machen.

Aus dieser Position heraus kann ich zu dem Thema hier nur soviel sagen, dass wir es auch nicht anders machen würden.

Listen mit Klarnamen, wo nicht auszuschliessen ist, dass die Identitäten fremder, unbeteiligter Personen mißbraucht werden, in einem öffentlichen Forum zu posten, ist und bleibt nach deutschem Recht ein ganz klares No-Go. Das machen wir nicht, und davon würde ich auch jedem anderen Forenbetreiber abraten, es sei denn, er hat zuviel Geld, was im Regelfall aber nicht der Fall sein dürfte.

Im deutschen Recht ist nun einmal der Schutz der sogenannten "Persönlichkeitsrechte" sehr stark verankert. Das hat Vorteile, aber auch Nachteile: so dürfen sich in Deutschland immer wieder Gangster und Gauner in der Anonymität verstecken, während sie in England oder in den USA problemlos namentlich genannt werden dürfen, was ihnen erfahrungsgemäß sehr unangenehm ist. Lichtscheue Gestalten fürchten nichts so sehr wie das Rampenlicht der Öffentlichkeit.

Aber an dieses Recht haben wir uns eben zu halten.

Ich würde auch nie soweit gehen und lässig dahersagen, dass 80 Prozent der Beschwerden gegen Foreneinträge in die Tonne zu treten sind. Zwar ist es auch bei uns so, dass der überwiegende Teil der Beschwerden ganz oder teilweise unbegründet sind. Trotzdem muss aber jeder Einzelfall geprüft werden, und gerade dabei kommt es immer wieder auf haarspalterische Details an. Meistens reicht es, minimale Details an Formulierungen zu verändern oder einen einzigen Satz rauszunehmen, womit dann die Äußerung zulässig und nicht mehr angreifbar ist. Oft haben es gerade die teilweise unbegründeten Beschwerden in sich. Ein einziger dummer Satz kann reichen, damit die einstweilige Verfügung durchgeht und man dann das Widerspruchsverfahren auch noch verliert - auch wenn ansonsten die Äußerungen in dem Beitrag 100-mal korrekt sein können.

Während sich ein Forenbetreiber bei rechtlich angreifbaren Einzelbeiträgen i.d.R. auf die Haftungsprivilegierung nach § 10 TMG berufen kann (Haftung erst ab Kenntnis) und erst bei Inkenntnissetzung löschen muss, so liegt der Fall bei einer Veröffentlichung einer "schwarzen Liste" mit Klarnamen ganz schnell anders. Wenn die Liste lange Zeit im Forum veröffentlicht ist und es in den Beiträgen wiederholt Querverweise auf diese Liste gibt, dann bekommt der Forenbetreiber m.A.n. Schwierigkeiten, sich auf die Haftungsprivilegierung zu berufen (selbst wenn nicht nachweislich er selbst die Liste dort führt). Es kann dann ganz schnell argumentiert werden, dass es "lebensfremd" wäre, anzunehmen, dass der Betreiber von der Liste keine Kenntnis gehabt habe. Und - wupps - is es vorbei mit der Haftungsprivilegierung, und das bedeutet: der Betreiber haftet sofort bei Abmahnung, u.a. für die Kostennote des Gegenanwalts.

Hätte ich persönlich keine Lust zu. Wer das riskieren will, darf das auf eigenes Risiko tun, muss aber dann nicht unbedingt andere Forenbetreiber kritisieren, die das Risiko eben nicht eingehen wollen.


----------



## Reiner1955 (23 Juni 2013)

Klarnamen, nun ja das ist so ein heikles Thema. Was ist aber, wenn es eine Person der Öffentlichkeit ist, oder eine Person selbst den Weg in die Öffentlichkei gesucht hat? Dann sind Klarnamen, meiner Meinung nach erlaubt- oder?


----------



## Anreiner (23 Juni 2013)

Der Jurist schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Du mit den rechtlichen Fallstricken wirklich vertraut bist.
> Denn in presserechtlichen Auseinandersetzungen gibt es die einstweilige Verfügung, die oft ohne mündliche Verhandlung erlassen wird. Zwei Gerichte sind für ihre Rechtsprechung gerade in diesen Verfahren gefürchtet: Landgericht Hamburg und Landgericht Berlin.
> Ganz gleich, ob Du am Ende im mündlichen Verfahren oder in der höheren Instanz gewinnst, Du musst für den nächsten Schritt in Vorkasse treten. Das Risiko, dass am Ende beim unterlegenen Gegner nichts mehr zu holen ist, droht immer.


Ich glaube auch nicht, dass du den Gedanken zu Ende geführt hast. Der Betreiber muss erst in Kenntnis gesetzt werden, damit die Haftungsfrage relevant wird. Natürlich ist auch eine sofortige einstweilige Verfügung beim allseits beliebten LG Hamburg möglich, dann muss aber der Antragssteller nach §93 ZPO damit rechnen, die gesamten kosten des Verfahrens tragen zu müssen (obwohl er obsiegt), wenn der Antragsgegner den Anspruch sofort anerkennt.



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Das Abwehren von unberechtigen Ansprüchen kostet also nicht nur Geld sondern auch viel Arbeit.
> Aus diesem Grund ist die Idee, dass Du als presserechtlich Verantwortlicher selbst publizierst, gar nicht so schlecht. Wenn Du dann die von uns schon gemachten Erfahrungen auch gesammelt hast, können wir gerne wieder darüber diskutieren, ob wie hier zu vorsichtig sind oder nicht.


Du unterstellst mir also ohne nähere Kenntnis, ich würde über die entsprechende Erfahrung nicht verfügen. Wenn ich mich zu Themen öffentlich äußere, dann ist es für mich oberste Prämisse, entsprechende Sachkenntnis mitzubringen. Die genannten 80% sind keine Schätzungen ins Blaue hinein, sondern Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juni 2013)

Reiner1955 schrieb:
			
		

> Klarnamen, nun ja das ist so ein heikles Thema. Was ist aber, wenn es eine Person der Öffentlichkeit ist, oder eine Person selbst den Weg in die Öffentlichkei gesucht hat? Dann sind Klarnamen, meiner Meinung nach erlaubt- oder?


Die Nennung von Klarnamen ist problemlos zulässig bei "Personen der Zeitgeschichte", also V.I.P.s, Politikern, Schauspielern etc.

Ebenso zulässig ist die Nennung von Klarnamen bei Fällen, wo ein "überwiegendes öffentliches Interesse" besteht. Regelmäßig anzunehmen ist das z.B. bei schwersten Straftaten wie Terrorismus etc., daher dürfen z.B. die Namen der Hauptangeklagten im NSU-Prozess genannt werden. Hierüber wird es auch keine Diskussion geben.

Es gibt aber andere Fälle, wo die Sache schwieriger liegt. Z.B. gibt es einen Abofallen-Abzocker, der unter Insidern immer "der Halmfruchtverwamser" genannt wird. Das deswegen, weil sein echter Klarname nicht öffentlich genannt werden darf. Denn die Abzocke mit Abofallen verstößt zwar sicherlich gegen das UWG, sie ist möglicherweise auch strafrechtlich relevant bezüglich des Betrugs, aber der übliche Betrug bei Wirtschaftskriminalität rechtfertigt eben nach Meinung der meisten Gerichte noch nicht ein "überwiegendes öffentliches Interesse" an einer Namensnennung, der Täter darf sich weiterhin in der Anonymität verstecken.

Das Skurille dabei ist: derselbe Herr hat wiederholt in allen möglichen Blogs und Pressemeldungen selbst unter Nennung seines eigenen vollen Namens irreführende Statements dahingehend abgegeben, dass die angeblichen Ansprüche seiner "Firma" selbstverständlich rechtens seien und dass seine "Firma" aber auch jeden Fall von Nichtzahlung vor Gericht zerren werde (auch wenn das dann natürlich gar nicht passiert ist). Man könnte also hier sicherlich schon mit dem Rechtsbegriff der "Sozialsphäre" argumentieren: indem er sich selbst wiederholt unter Nennung seines vollen Namens in die Öffentlichkeit gestellt hat, verzichtet er damit konkludent auf den Schutz seiner Persönlichkeit gegen Namensnennung und kann jetzt nicht verlangen, dass eine Namensnennung nur deswegen unterbleibt, weil ihm die Darstellung seiner Aktivitäten nicht in den Kram passt.

Man kann so argumentieren. Trotzdem bin ich mir selbst in so einem Fall nicht sicher, ob z.B. das LG Hamburg, dessen Pressekammer sehr konservativ urteilt, dieser Argumentation folgen würde.

Namensnennungen sind im Äußerungsrecht immer wieder ein Stolperstein und sind auch immer wieder ein ganz beliebter Ansatzhebel für Unterlassungsklagen. Das ist immer mit das erste, wonach ein Gegenanwalt intensiv Ausguck hält. Gerade weil das so ist, wäre ich damit immer vorsichtig.


----------



## Anreiner (23 Juni 2013)

Ich freue mich über die rege Diskussion, möchte aber auch darauf hinweisen, dass der Ausgangspunkt ein wenig aus den Augen verloren wurde, weil die Posts aus einem anderen Thema ausgeschnitten worden sind.

Eigentlich ging es hier um Betrugsprävention. Jutta bemängelte, wie ich finde zurecht, dass die Namen bei eindeutig für betrügerische Aktivitäten eingerichteten Bankkonten zensiert wurden. Entweder handelt es sich dabei um gefakte Namen oder sie sind als "Petra Baumann" oder "Ralf Pisalski" eh keiner Person eindeutig zuzuordnen, die sich in ihren Rechten verletzt fühlen könnte. Schwierig wird es erst, wenn Adressdaten oder Telefonnummern hinzukommen. Dem will ich in keiner Weise widersprechen!


----------



## dvill (23 Juni 2013)

So schwer kann das eigentlich nicht sein.

Dieses Forum hat genügend Erfahrung mit rechtlichen Auseinandersetzungen, z.B. hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/münchner-dialer-anwalt-mahnt-verbraucher-forum-ab.5085/

Aus diesen Erfahrungen folgen die Nutzungsbedingungen, ohne die ein privates Projekt in der realen Welt nicht bestehen kann.

Aus Sicht der Forumsbetreiber und der Moderatoren kann nicht unterschieden werden, ob persönliche Daten Dritter berechtigt oder unberechtigt veröffentlicht werden.

Private Daten können von missgünstigen Bekannten in Stalkingabsicht verbreitet werden oder von Ebayern, die in ihrer Abwicklung einen Grund zu streiten haben und einer den anderen in der Öffentlichkeit unberechtigt bloßstellen will.

Ob jemand, der hier schreibt, "genau weiß, was er macht", "die Wahrheit schreibt" und "richtig liegt", wissen die Moderatoren nicht. In Rechtsstreitigkeiten bleibt das Problem am Forum hängen, die Poster sind nicht greifbar.


----------



## jupp11 (23 Juni 2013)

Anreiner schrieb:


> Die genannten 80% sind keine Schätzungen ins Blaue hinein, sondern Erfahrungswerte.


Aus welchem Forum/Blog?


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juni 2013)

Anreiner schrieb:


> ...Entweder handelt es sich dabei um gefakte Namen oder sie sind als "Petra Baumann" oder "Ralf Pisalski" eh keiner Person eindeutig zuzuordnen, die sich in ihren Rechten verletzt fühlen könnte.


 
Woher wisst Ihr das immer so genau? Die Namen können aus Identitätsdiebstahl stammen. Es können aber auch Konten von Mulis ("Finanzagenten") sein. Dann stimmen die Namen nämlich tatsächlich mit den Kontodaten überein, aber der Kontoinhaber hätte (zumal er selbst betrogen wurde) einen Unterlassungsanspruch gegen die Nennung seines Namens.

Fest steht: schon Ihr könnt das so genau eigentlich gar nicht wissen - der Forenbetreiber hier kann es erst recht nicht wissen und hat keine Möglichkeit, das zu prüfen.

Auch ist es nicht gesagt, dass ein Name ohne Angabe der Adresse keiner Person zuzuordnen ist. Zusammen mit der Ortsangabe (die schon allein durch die Nennung der Kontoverbindung gegeben ist) ist häufig eine Zuordnung möglich. Auch das kann der Forenbetreiber unmöglich anhand jedes Einzelfalls nachprüfen.


----------



## BenTigger (23 Juni 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Ob jemand, der hier schreibt, "genau weiß, was er macht", "die Wahrheit schreibt" und "richtig liegt", wissen die Moderatoren nicht. In Rechtsstreitigkeiten bleibt das Problem am Forum hängen, die Poster sind nicht greifbar.


 
Und hiermit sind wir wieder auf Seite 1 der Diskussion und dem folgenden Hinweis auf Ladungsfähige Adresse und Bürgschaft


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juni 2013)

Selbst die Kenntnis über die Identität eines Beitragserstellers würde den Forenbetreiber nicht unbedingt von der Haftung ab Kenntnis entheben.
BGH, VI ZR 101/06, Urteil vom 27.03.2007
http://www.e-recht24.de/news/haftunginhalte/453.html


----------



## Festus (23 Juni 2013)

Genügend Foren und Webseiten sind kaputtgegangen und deren Betreiber verklagt und in Hartz4 gebombt worden. Das ist aber kein Grund ein neunmalkluges Nilpferd, welches sich als mod auf diversen Foren tummelt und dort sein Schwänzchen kreisen lässt, zum Oberzensor aller Beiträge zu machen. Ich freue mich, dass trotz drohendem Maulaufsperren, die Admins hier eine Diskussion zulassen, man kann auch etwas gelassener mit Namen umgehen. Wenn hier Aristoteles Onassis genannt würde, weil er ein toller Reeder wäre, oder Franz Kafka, weil er ein toller Schriftsteller war, werden diese Klarnamen dann auch vom hippen hippo gelöscht/zensiert???
Irgendwo muss doch eine Grenze existieren. Man kann ja auch mal abwarten ob auf dieses posting von mir, Rechtsnachfolger dieser Persönlichkeitsrechtsinhaber, abmahnen oder drohen....und dann zensieren oder?
So wie es bisher gehandhabt wird, ist es jedenfalls ab und zu grotesk bis absurd, was gerade der Nilbewohner hier an roten Zensur-Einträgen von sich gibt!


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juni 2013)

Während die Diskussion von Anreiner einen sachlichen Hintergrund hatte, ist das jetzt echt daneben.


> Irgendwo muss doch eine Grenze existieren


Ja. Und Dein posting ist weit drüber. Und deshalb...


> Man kann ja auch mal abwarten ob auf dieses posting von mir, Rechtsnachfolger dieser Persönlichkeitsrechtsinhaber, abmahnen oder drohen....und dann zensieren oder


... würde ich, hätte ich hier Moderatorenrechte, Dein Posting hier schlicht und ergreifend löschen. Weil es auf ein Festival des schlechten Umgangs passt, aber nicht in dieses Forum. An Hippo prallt das vielleicht ab, aber mich nervt's.

...und Hippo ist auch gut die Bedeutung des Wortes Troll bekannt, die über das hier hinaus geht.
So. Nimm Deinen Keks und... troll Dich!


----------



## Anreiner (23 Juni 2013)

@jupp11

Ich bitte um Verständnis, wenn ich dir mitteilen muss, dass die Initiativen, in denen ich mitwirke, nicht zur Sache tun. Für uns sind windige Winkeladvokaten fast das geringere Übel, insofern würde ich mich da gerne bedeckt halten.



dvill schrieb:


> Dieses Forum hat genügend Erfahrung mit rechtlichen Auseinandersetzungen, z.B. hier:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/münchner-dialer-anwalt-mahnt-verbraucher-forum-ab.5085/


Ist schon etliche Jahre her, dennoch: Chapeau CB! Genau das ist das Rückgrat, das der Verbraucherschutz braucht. Allerdings muss ich mich da schon fragen, warum der Name des berühmt-berüchtigten Bernhard Syndikus ganz offen gehandelt wird. Werden die Forenregeln doch nicht so rigoros zelebriert?


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Juni 2013)

Der agiert unter seiner gleichnamigen Anwaltskanzlei und damit als juristische Person (und nicht als natürliche Person). Juristische Personen genießen keinen vergleichbaren Schutz vor Namensnennung. Die Namen von Anwälten, die unter ihrem Namen mit ihrer Kanzlei arbeiten, dürfen selbstverständlich genannt werden. Sonst dürften wir auch nicht öffentlich Fiat, Opel, Ford oder Telekom sagen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juni 2013)

Der Weckermann! Das ist's was ich jetzt brauche, das legendäre Video. Und 'n scotch dazu, gegen die Erkältung


----------



## Anreiner (25 Juni 2013)

Ich möchte dann doch noch einen Aspekt aufgreifen, der hier in Spiel gebracht wurde.



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es gibt aber andere Fälle, wo die Sache schwieriger liegt. Z.B. gibt es einen Abofallen-Abzocker, der unter Insidern immer "der Halmfruchtverwamser" genannt wird. Das deswegen, weil sein echter Klarname nicht öffentlich genannt werden darf. Denn die Abzocke mit Abofallen verstößt zwar sicherlich gegen das UWG, sie ist möglicherweise auch strafrechtlich relevant bezüglich des Betrugs, aber der übliche Betrug bei Wirtschaftskriminalität rechtfertigt eben nach Meinung der meisten Gerichte noch nicht ein "überwiegendes öffentliches Interesse" an einer Namensnennung, der Täter darf sich weiterhin in der Anonymität verstecken.
> 
> Das Skurille dabei ist: derselbe Herr hat wiederholt in allen möglichen Blogs und Pressemeldungen selbst unter Nennung seines eigenen vollen Namens irreführende Statements dahingehend abgegeben, dass die angeblichen Ansprüche seiner "Firma" selbstverständlich rechtens seien und dass seine "Firma" aber auch jeden Fall von Nichtzahlung vor Gericht zerren werde (auch wenn das dann natürlich gar nicht passiert ist). Man könnte also hier sicherlich schon mit dem Rechtsbegriff der "Sozialsphäre" argumentieren: indem er sich selbst wiederholt unter Nennung seines vollen Namens in die Öffentlichkeit gestellt hat, verzichtet er damit konkludent auf den Schutz seiner Persönlichkeit gegen Namensnennung und kann jetzt nicht verlangen, dass eine Namensnennung nur deswegen unterbleibt, weil ihm die Darstellung seiner Aktivitäten nicht in den Kram passt.
> 
> Man kann so argumentieren. Trotzdem bin ich mir selbst in so einem Fall nicht sicher, ob z.B. das LG Hamburg, dessen Pressekammer sehr konservativ urteilt, dieser Argumentation folgen würde.


Ja, der liebe Frank D. (normalerweise würde ich den Namen ausschreiben) reitet sich ja zur Zeit immer tiefer in die Sch...

Aber bleiben wir mal ernst. Das LG Hamburg hat seine eigene Weltanschauung und Rechtsprechung, weshalb es ja in aller Regel vom OLG und dem BGH auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgeholt wird. Dabei hat der BGH bereits 2006 unmissverständlich klargestellt, dass ein Geschäftsführer im Rahmen seiner beruflichen Tätigkeit (Stichwort Sozialsphäre) die Nennung seines Namens hinnehmen muss: http://www.anwaltzentrale.de/rechts...chartikel_detail.php?id=351&Fachgebiet_id=119

Wir haben ja bisher nur über die Namensnennung im Zusammenhang mit ebay-Kleinanzeigen diskutiert. Ich will doch nicht hoffen, dass ihr hier das Persönlichkeitsrecht (im Gegensatz zum BGH) auch auf die Sozialsphäre ausweitet. Ansonsten wäre jegliche sinnvolle Berichterstattung erschwert bis unmöglich.


----------



## Anreiner (7 Juli 2013)

Liebe Mods

Ich hoffe, dass einer von euch dies hier zur Kenntnis nimmt.

Folgendes Post habe ich an dieser Stelle: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...rug-neue-masche-meine-erfahrung.38792/page-14 abgegeben:



> Ich habe erläutert, dass der panikmachende Ratschlag von Hippo an Topsen falsch und kontraproduktiv ist. Wer im Netz ein wenig recherchiert hätte, wäre auf den mit Fakedaten gefälschten Ausweis dieses S.M. gestoßen. Man wüsste dann auch, dass die Bundespolizei bereits mit den entsprechenden Informationen versorgt ist und hoffentlich entsprechend ermittelt.
> 
> Dies Posting bezieht sich eindeutig auf das Thema und hat für die Geschädigten wichtige Infos, also lasst es bitte stehen.


 
Vielleicht ist es hier möglich, uns darüber auszutauschen, ohne dass gleich der Löschfinger zückt. Eine Anmerkung gleich vorweg: Ich habe an keiner Stelle eure Forenregeln verletzt, noch in Frage gestellt. Die Diskussion über eure Forenregeln ist hier nachlesbar und seit Wochen abgeschlossen. Ich habe sie hinterfragt, halte sie für zu weitreichend, akzeptiere sie aber! 

Ich äußerte dagegen sehr wohl Kritik an dem falschen und kontraproduktiven Ratschlag von Hippo. Warum, kann man in dem Zitat nachlesen. Niemand kann erwarten, dass zu jedem Sachverhalt Recherchen angestellt werden, wenn aber folgenreiche Ratschläge gegeben werden, dann tragt ihr auch die Verantwortung dafür. Eine kurze Recherche hätte hier nämlich sicher dazu geführt, solches nicht zu äußern. Geschädigten wird suggeriert, sie würden Schwierigkeiten bekommen, wenn sie sich an anderer Stelle offen über eine Betrügerbande austauschen. Was ihr auf eurer Seite macht, ist eine Sache, projiziert das bitte aber nicht auf andere Plattformen.

Damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht, möchte ich betonen, dass ich hier nicht schreibe, um euch zu ärgern. Ich kann meine Zeit besser investieren. Ich denke, das sollte den meisten Moderatoren auch klar geworden sein. Mit solchen unüberlegt dahergesagten Ratschlägen und anschließenden Löschorgien macht ihr nämlich nicht nur unsere Arbeit schwerer, sondern auch die der Ermittlungsbehörden.

Ich würde gerne einen Vorschlag machen. Bitte diskutiert über mein Posting und erlaubt es mir dies klarstellend in den Thread zu stellen, denn es soll hier um die Geschädigten gehen, um nichts anderes. Alternativ möchte ich anregen, den letzten Satz von Hippos Posting zu löschen. Ihr habt ja bereits ein ganzen Post von ihm verschwinden lassen, dass noch danach folgte.


----------



## BenTigger (7 Juli 2013)

Du fingst dort wieder an zu diskutieren und und hast deutliche Hinweise, dies hier zu tun, ignoriert.
Nach meinem Hinweis, alles wird dort ohne weitere diskussion gelöscht, fingst du an, dort auch darüber zu diskutieren.
Daher habe ich alles gelöscht weil du dich zum Forumtroll entwickelt hattest und Massenhaft immer die selben Nachrichten abespeichert hast.
Das hier von dir zitierte waren erst die letzten Beiträge, nachdem wir unzälig unpassendes schon vorher löschen mussten.
Alles zu deinem Diskussionsthema kannst du hier ab Seite 1 nachlesen und es ist alles dazu gesagt worden.
Und dir geht es hier nicht um die geschädigten sondern um dein Ego.
Das hat mir deine Aktion gezeigt.
Hättest du nach meinem 1. Hinweis hier deine Meinung gepostet, hätten wir eine gemeinsame Lösung finden können.
Uns aber mit einem Nachrichtenbombardement zu beglücken, war der falsche Weg.
Daher noch mal: Wir entscheiden hier und nicht du und ich habe für mich entschieden, du bist keiner weiteren Aktion wert.
Sprich, das war mein letzter Kommentar zu dem Thema.


----------



## Anreiner (7 Juli 2013)

Ich bedauere deine Antwort. Natürlich fragte ich dort nach, warum meine Statement gelöscht wurde. Wo hätte ich es denn tun sollen, außer direkt dort, wo es geschehen ist? 

Der Grund für die Löschung ist für mich weiterhin nicht ersichtlich, außer, dass ich (sachliche!) Kritik an Hippos Ratschlag geübt habe. Ich halte es immer noch für enorm wichtig, derartige Aussage nicht unkommentiert stehen zu lassen. Es ist doch jetzt ein wenig zu bequem, Kritiker als Trolle abzutun, anstatt sich mit dem eigentlichen Inhalt auseinanderzusetzen.


----------



## bernhard (7 Juli 2013)

Wir werden nicht zulassen, dass uneinsichtige Rechthaberei mit haarspalterischen Nichtigkeiten den Nutzwert dieses Forums für wirklich Ratsuchende schwächt.

Weitere Sinnlos-Beiträge werden auch im OffTopic entfernt.

In diesem Thread beteiligen sich viele erfahrene Forumsmitglieder mit nachvollziehbaren Erläuterungen und echtem Fachwissen.

Notwendig ist noch, sinnerfassend zu lesen und verstehen zu wollen.

Wenn es an dieser Voraussetzung mangelt, kann das Forum nicht helfen.

Ich sperre auch hier mal ab, bevor es sinnlos weiternudelt.


----------

